# 2010 Force vs Red



## Jon3234 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sure this has been discussed to a degree, but now that Force has been updated, what are the differences between 2010 Force and Red? Other than bling and weight, anything?


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Read this....
http://issuu.com/world-of-sram/docs/force_2010_presentation_media_overview/4?mode=a_p


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm debating this too. It seems though that Sram Red is more easily found on ebay at good prices. I priced out the entire Red group for about $200 more or so than the '10 Force group. 

I'm thinking of getting the red group with maybe the force crankset (210 lbs rider).


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

Looked at my spreadsheet for the specific numbers. Without the cassette the 2010 Force was supposed to be around 100 grams heavier, and $150 cheaper (ebay prices at that time, all "buy it now", not auctions).


----------

